# Why Isn't Black Friday Considered "Racist"?



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

I don't mean to open a can of worms.
In the UK I believe we have had two this year. The first resulted in total chaos, fighting and generally people behaving like animals. So much so some stores didn't do it yesterday and some only did up to 9am.

First off we are copying the USA, Identity think this is something we started off.
But secondly because it relates to selling off the slaves the day after thanks giving, why is it even allowed.
There are so many things these days that offend, in my country it's considered offensive to have a nativity in a shop window! It's a Christian country, but when I worked in retail we were told it could be offensive to other religious people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Irish Cob said:


> But secondly because it relates to selling off the slaves the day after thanks giving, why is it even allowed.


Actually, it's a myth that it relates to slaves.

You're right though, so many things are found 'offensive' these days. IMO, it's ridiculous. There will always be something that offends someone, but everyone has to learn to put up with it because you will never find a community who believes in a sole diety, or follows a single custom. The way I see it, if it isn't hurting anyone, leave it alone.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Irish Cob said:


> I don't mean to open a can of worms.
> In the UK I believe we have had two this year. The first resulted in total chaos, fighting and generally people behaving like animals. So much so some stores didn't do it yesterday and some only did up to 9am.
> 
> First off we are copying the USA, Identity think this is something we started off.
> ...


What HAVE you been drinking?!! Really?? It has NOTHING to do with slavery or slaves. It comes from an accounting term meaning your books go "black" for the day, your outflow is red in the books while your income is black. *sigh* WHY does everything have to do with slavery lately?!! :icon_rolleyes:

ENOUGH already....Oh wait, why should we even celebrate Thanksgiving since it has a lot to do with the genocide of "my people"...(note for those not having enough coffee yet...said tongue in cheek). :-?


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

I can't comment on thanks giving since we dont have it.
You can't argue though that slaves were sold the day after thanks giving and I assume it's a coincidence then that black Friday happens, the day after.

I am only thinking of this thread because we just had our bf and some have commented that's it's "in bad taste"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

What a crock of garbage. Don't know where you heard such an outrageous thing but it's patently untrue, and you're deliberately fanning the flames.

As GS stated, it's because profits are considered 'blacks' while deficits are considered 'reds'. That's been accounting lingo for hundreds if not thousands of years, and has nothing to do with the color of anyone's skin or the slave trade.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

GreySorrel said:


> What HAVE you been drinking?!! Really?? It has NOTHING to do with slavery or slaves. It comes from an accounting term meaning your books go "black" for the day, your outflow is red in the books while your income is black. *sigh* WHY does everything have to do with slavery lately?!! :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> ENOUGH already....Oh wait, why should we even celebrate Thanksgiving since it has a lot to do with the genocide of "my people"...(note for those not having enough coffee yet...said tongue in cheek). :-?


maybe you should google before you speak. I did as it sounded plausible and there is plenty of info on selling slaves on Black Friday the day after Thanksgiving. The term Black Friday was coined many years after slavery was abolished.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Irish Cob said:


> I don't mean to open a can of worms.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think that may be just what this topic will do
like other have said it has nothing to do with slavery, it is a business term, I thought it had originated with the stock market crash of 1929, I could be wrong though.. Although people can't even fart anymore without someone getting morally offended by it.. all this P.C. Crap is driving me nuts, anymore I want to go live in Alaska with the Brown family in the woods and never have to hear anymore of it


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

I think we are adult enough to discuss any topic to be honest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm in the "just an accounting term" camp. Retailers supposedly have their holiday seasons made or broken by the profits on the day after Thanksgiving. I think even that is overstated.

To associate the term with the selling of slaves is a stretch. Slaves of all colors were sold on all days.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

These people act like a much of caged animals because they have no self respect and respect for others. I would never involve myself in any of those environments, really is it worth the risk getting injured? I wouldnt put up with it. The second I have someone trying to push and shove me, they would get a boot right to the face.

I have morals and dignity and would never put myself in those situations no matter how good the deal is. Theres a fine line between acceptable and downright dangerous.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Irish Cob said:


> I don't mean to open a can of worms.
> In the UK I believe we have had two this year. The first resulted in total chaos, fighting and generally people behaving like animals. So much so some stores didn't do it yesterday and some only did up to 9am.


It had nothing to do with slaves. To be in "the black" meant that you were financially stable so, it means you can SPEND SPEND SPEND! That is what black friday was about. Spend for the coming holiday, while you have it.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I had never heard of that. I would also buy the terms as coming from accounting. When it became popular coincided with the expansion of the financial news, focus on quarterly reports, etc.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Just like some others have said. The term black friday literally means that most businesses will be in the black on that day.  Meaning they will be making a profit. It has nothing to do with any kind of people other than how much money they spent the day after Thanksgiving. My question is "Why do certain people always seem to look for trouble even when none is there"? In my opinion, just more stupid stuff that needs to be thrown in the rubbish pile along with the red coffee mugs.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> It had nothing to do with slaves. To be in "the balck" meant that you were financially stable so, it means you can SPEND SPEND SPEND! That is what black friday was about. Spend for the coming holiday, while you have it.


and when people were spending it was a da to sell slaves many moons ago.


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

If it takes you until mid November to be in the black, that's bad business sense surely?
Not all businesses supply products for the festive period. Some are seasonal and actually close at this time of year so they need to have made money by September.

Looking online there is actually a few opinions on its origins. Unless anyone can provide citation anyone of the reasons could be right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

LoriF said:


> Just like some others have said. The term black friday literally means that most businesses will be in the black on that day. Meaning they will be making a profit. It has nothing to do with any kind of people other than how much money they spent the day after Thanksgiving. My question is "Why do certain people always seem to look for trouble even when none is there"? In my opinion, just more stupid stuff that needs to be thrown in the rubbish pile along with the red coffee mugs.


Why is the question looking for trouble? I found it interesting and did some research. Learned what barbarians the pilgrims were to their gracious hosts.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Irish Cob said:


> I think we are adult enough to discuss any topic to be honest.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Obviously you are new to the forum. :loveshower:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Any post that starts with, "I don't want to open a can of worms" or "I don't want to stir the......" already has. Believe what you want, that we in America who coined the phrase, couldn't possibly know what we intend by it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I only read the first page of this thread... Was this a joke?

Every one knows that Black Friday is the first day that the stores actually make a profit, taking the books out of the red and putting them in the black....

Selling of slaves the day after Thanksgiving? I don't recall pilgrims having slaves....


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

Never heard that one! I've always heard that it's the "in the black" accounting thing, along with retail workers having to work so hard and deal with the chaos. Black is just a word, it's the name of a color.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> and when people were spending it was a da to sell slaves many moons ago.


"For millions of people Black Friday is the time to do some serious Christmas shopping --even before the last of the Thanksgiving leftovers are gone! Black Black is the Friday after Thanksgiving, and it's one of the major shopping days of the year in the United States -falling anywhere between November 23 and 29. While it's not recognized as an official US holiday, many employees have the day off -except those working in retail.

The term “Black Friday” was coined in the 1960s to mark the kickoff to the Christmas shopping season. “Black” refers to stores moving from the “red” to the “black,” back when accounting records were kept by hand, and red ink indicated a loss, and black a profit. Ever since the start of the modern Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade in 1924, the Friday after Thanksgiving has been known as the unofficial start to a bustling holiday shopping season.
In the 1960's, police in Philadelphia griped about the congested streets, clogged with motorists and pedestrians, calling it “Black Friday.” In a non-retail sense, it also describes a financial crisis of 1869: a stock market catastrophe set off by gold spectators who tried and failed to corner the gold market, causing the market to collapse and stocks to plummet."


https://blackfriday.com/pages/black-friday-history


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

If anyone feels the thread is posted for trouble, then just ignore. I didn't wake up on a random day and think hey let's be a proper nuisance on the forum.
I posted it the day after the UK had a Black Friday. It's in the news, it's in the papers it's basically saying it was a big flop actually! Most people shopped online.

There are various explanations for its origins and there are various documents and newspaper articles using the term, I found an article dated 1929 in my country in relation to the police.

It may well relate to shopping for items these days and business being in the black, the festive Christmas shopping starts etc etc. But you cannot dismiss that years and years ago trade was very different, it involved animals, we didn't even use currency we barted way way back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You're British so you must know that the first British people that came here would have had a form of what is called Harvest Festival over there, its a long standing festival that originated in Pagan times and was held at the time of the 'Harvest Moon, when Christianity displaced Paganism the Church took over the celebration.
Its likely that the Pilgrim Fathers never even used the term Thanksgiving, that was a name that came later on
By the time it was first recognized as US holiday taken on a Thursday (Lincoln 1863) slavery was already close to being on the way out


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Irish Cob said:


> But you cannot dismiss that years and years ago trade was very different, it involved animals, we didn't even use currency we barted way way back.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, we can dismiss it because it no longer applies. We no longer have slavery and I, for one of many, have never owned a slave nor wanted to. Therefore, I have no need to apologize for those who did. It was a very long time ago and times have changed. All this insincere apologizing for what happened 2-300 years or more ago, has no meaning in today's world. 

Today we apply the statement to the day after Thanksgiving's shopping spree and many shops hang on all year for this day and the day after Christmas when all the exchanges are made, another highly profitable day.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

My thoughts exactly, Dreamcatcher.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, as an American, I think it's a crying shame that the Brits adopt the very worst of our traditions, and then have the gall to blame us for "spreading" them. sorry, but if you'd asked me I would have said, "NO! don't go there".


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Well, as an American, I think it's a crying shame that the Brits adopt the very worst of our traditions, and then have the gall to blame us for "spreading" them. sorry, but if you'd asked me I would have said, "NO! don't go there".


Well said Tiny


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> Well, as an American, I think it's a crying shame that the Brits adopt the very worst of our traditions, and then have the gall to blame us for "spreading" them. sorry, but if you'd asked me I would have said, "NO! don't go there".


I think it took off in Britain when Walmart bought the UK Asda group.

In the past UK sales always started on what we call Boxing Day (day after Christmas) and were every bit as bad in terms of behavior as the Black Friday sales


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Yes, we can dismiss it because it no longer applies. We no longer have slavery and I, for one of many, have never owned a slave nor wanted to. Therefore, I have no need to apologize for those who did. It was a very long time ago and times have changed. All this insincere apologizing for what happened 2-300 years or more ago, has no meaning in today's world.
> 
> Today we apply the statement to the day after Thanksgiving's shopping spree and many shops hang on all year for this day and the day after Christmas when all the exchanges are made, another highly profitable day.


Same with our family, and I am not going to apologize as it has been apologize to death and it STILL is not good enough.


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

Our sales used to start Dec 26. Boxing day same as you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

jaydee said:


> I think it took off in Britain when Walmart bought the UK Asda group.


Yes I believe you are right, it's only been around a few years here.
Some companies are trying to make it a black Friday week, but the jist is it's been a flop this year shop wise. So maybe they won't think of copying the states.

Eta, I wouldn't mind a Walmart it looks a great shop. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Irish Cob said:


> Yes I believe you are right, it's only been around a few years here.
> Some companies are trying to make it a black Friday week, but the jist is it's been a flop this year shop wise. So maybe they won't think of copying the states.
> 
> Eta, I wouldn't mind a *Walmart it looks a great shop*.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl: People Of Walmart - Funny Pictures of People Shopping at Walmart : People Of Walmart


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, I am actually shocked at some of the repress here.

Given thaT Irish Cob, from what I recall has not posted anything imflamotary before, how great of people to pile on and be really quite rude, because she maybe wrong in her research....

Love the way you guys take the time to explain, well I guess some of you did, but others, no you sounded rude.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think that us why many Bits thought Black Friday was a similar dirt if retail gimmick; to unload a bunch if unsold worthless merchandise. In U S it is more top sellers sold at cost cut prices to stimulate desire. The marketers are as clever as Ferrenghis.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> Well, as an American, I think it's a crying shame that the Brits adopt the very worst of our traditions, and then have the gall to blame us for "spreading" them. sorry, but if you'd asked me I would have said, "NO! don't go there".


No doubt, I don't even step out of my house unless it's to go riding or if I have to work. Come to think of it, I don't even want to see a Christmas trinket until at least the first week of December. 

It seems to be the latest trend to be offended by everything all over the world.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

people who complain aobut the over commercialization of Christmas need to live by that philosphy and thus doing, help to change it.

I don't even think about it much until about the 10th. go to the book store and get books , or clothes, or to the farmer's market and get yummies for all that I wish to gift to. it's meant to be a sweet token, not a burden. I love getting gifts, but if I knew the giver was feeling all strained about it, I would hate that.

Christmas shrinkers, unite!


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

So why is black Friday the worst of your traditions TinyLily when the majority of posters know it's just because the retailer is in the black.

Fair enough some of my research maybe wrong but I have found various mentions of it from the wall Street crash when it wasn't a positive thing. 

One article claims it started in the 1960's https://blackfriday.com/pages/black-friday-history

But then I come across this in relation to the UK in 1910
This is what the REAL Black Friday in Britain was all about - Mirror Online

Some of you won't know what the suffragettes were.

As for it being commercial these days our Christmas stuff goes out in September and believe it or not we have Easter Eggs out as well. That's surely to clear crap! I can't believe they have started pushing easter before we have had Christmas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

jaydee said:


> You're British so you must know that the first British people that came here would have had a form of what is called Harvest Festival over there, its a long standing festival that originated in Pagan times and was held at the time of the 'Harvest Moon, when Christianity displaced Paganism the Church took over the celebration.
> Its likely that the Pilgrim Fathers never even used the term Thanksgiving, that was a name that came later on
> By the time it was first recognized as US holiday taken on a Thursday (Lincoln 1863) slavery was already close to being on the way out


Our Harvest Festival is in September, is it to do with your Thanksgiving?
And no, just because I am British doesn't mean I know what was adopted elsewhere and why.
I don't celebrate the Harvest Festival, which here is to do with getting a good crop that year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, it's not THE. Worst of our traditions, but it's not one I would call good. It's all about mercantilism , over consumption and greed. I try to ignore it as much as possible. No one in their right mind would go to the big malls on that day. It's a zoo!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I haven't participated in mall shopping on Black Friday (read: Maul Shopping) in very many years. 

Been hearing more about the online shopping sale day the Monday following Thanksgiving/Black Friday, a.k.a. '*Cyber Monday'*.

All are merchandising/advertising gimmicks used to 'hype' people up to shop/spend by companies who are in a fierce competition to get our money.

Watch for mention of Cyber Monday Sales right now, it's getting close - just day after tomorrow.


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes heard of that.
That's really big here, had a cyber Monday last year.

Did anyone actually buy anything on black Friday?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Irish Cob said:


> If anyone feels the thread is posted for trouble, then just ignore. I didn't wake up on a random day and think hey let's be a proper nuisance on the forum.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I guess the headline of the thread "Why isn't black Friday considered racist?" is what gave people the feeling that the thread was posted for trouble. That along with the sentence "I don't want to open a can of worms" pretty much means that you probably already had an idea that you were going to open a can of worms as you were asking the question.

How Did 'Black Friday' Get Its Name? : snopes.com

Like I said before. The word "black" is referring to the color of ink not the color of peoples skin. 

When I asked "Why do certain people always seem to want to start stuff", I wasn't referring to you as the original poster directly. I was referring to the type of people who like to start stuff in general. Possibly the people who wrote stuff that you read and gave you this idea.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> Well, it's not THE. Worst of our traditions, but it's not one I would call good. It's all about mercantilism , over consumption and greed. I try to ignore it as much as possible. No one in their right mind would go to the big malls on that day. It's a zoo!


My lawn mower broke in the beginning to mid Oct. sometime. I decide to run to Walmart to grab a cheap lawn mower to tide me over while mine is getting fixed. Nope, no lawn mowers. The garden dept. isles are filled with Christmas stuff. It's Florida, it's 85 degrees, the grass is still growing, Santa is going to be nowhere in sight for another 2 1/2 months, yet there's Christmas tress and snowmen filling up the isles. But no lawn mowers. I just turned around and left thinking "that's why I don't go to walmart" "what was I thinking?" 

I just ignore everything Christmas until the first week of Dec. As a matter of fact, all through the year, if I see something that is screaming someones name, I'll just get it and hold it for a Christmas gift. Unless their birthday is coming up first that is.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I bought my Christmas cards from Tinyprints on a "black friday" deal for 40% off but now I see an add for Cyber Monday at 50% off. Buttheads....


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Many years ago there were only two colors of ink, black and red. Blue didn't show up until much later. As numbers were being balanced black was used because it was cheap. If they didn't balance then red ink was used.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I, too, tend to believe that if you open your post with "Don't mean to open a can of worms .. " then you know you are.

I suppose you can say that when it was legal to own and sell slaves, that slaves were sold the day after "Thanksgiving" .. as much as livestock, produce, or any other goods.

But it's a stretch to think that was the reason it was named "Black Friday" - nearly 100 years after slavery ended.

It's an accounting term .. as has been explained.


IMO ..

View attachment 724129


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

I will be more careful how I words threads from now on. 
My apologies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Don't forget Small Business Saturday . Yesterday.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Irish Cob said:


> Our Harvest Festival is in September, is it to do with your Thanksgiving?
> And no, just because I am British doesn't mean I know what was adopted elsewhere and why.
> I don't celebrate the Harvest Festival, which here is to do with getting a good crop that year.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am British, I've only been in the US for 8 years
I mostly always lived in rural UK areas where the Church was still quite a focal point so harvest Festival and the Harvest supper in the local village halls were 'highlights' of our year. The schoolchildren also took food items to school on the designated Harvest Festival day which were distributed amongst the senior citizens in the community afterwards - something the schools in the area I moved from still do. Its a tradition that's been going in the UK since pre-christian times
You must know that the Pilgrim fathers who held the first Harvest Thanksgiving here (but as I said probably not called Thanksgiving then) were from Britain and they would have continued to uphold their British traditions of thanking God for their harvest.
I would think that maybe the different timing of the growing seasons here would have had some impact on why the celebration dates moved from September to November. Crops in Britain are well underway when the Northeastern States where they first settled are still frozen. The time for them to be thanking God would be when all their harvest was gathered in and safely stored for the coming winter and not set at a specific date in September
Moving to an area of the US like this (North east) with such a different climate to the UK must have been an enormous learning curve for them


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

We SHOULD be thankful EVERY day. 

We are being thrashed into rampant materialism by powers that be....tinyliny, we will together be responsible for the ensuing decline in the world economy....apologies in advance.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I thought it was a legitimate question considering the OP is from the UK.

And why not be hesitant to ask? The media keeps slapping us around with the idea that calling anything "black" is bad. 

Heck, I know a family who changed their black dogs name from Blackie to Sapa. Sapa is a Lakota word for black. The mom said she just couldn't keep yelling "Blackie, shut up!" when the dog would start barking for no apparent reason. So now she yells "Sapa, *ee-nee-la*" I don't know the spelling, but that's the same thing phonetically. No way would she dare to holler in Spanish! We'd see her on the news! lol

The sensitivity is affecting everyone. Good? Bad?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

greentree said:


> We SHOULD be thankful EVERY day.
> 
> We are being thrashed into rampant materialism by powers that be....tinyliny, we will together be responsible for the ensuing decline in the world economy....apologies in advance.


May I join you?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

boots said:


> I thought it was a legitimate question considering the OP is from the UK.
> 
> And why not be hesitant to ask? The media keeps slapping us around with the idea that calling anything "black" is bad.
> 
> ...


Others sensitivity is not affecting me, I'll say whatever I want. I am not racist and I don't call people names (other than their given name if I know it). My mind is not programmed to name calling. 

If I have a black dog and want to name it Blackie, I will. I wouldn't though only because it's not very 
original. If someone called their white dog ****** I wouldn't care either. To each their own. 

I think that the only ones that are being affected are the ones that are being overly sensitive.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Irish Cob said:


> Yes heard of that.
> That's really big here, had a cyber Monday last year.
> 
> Did anyone actually buy anything on black Friday?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I cleaned 3 harnesses and 3 closets. No shopping for me.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

LoriF said:


> I guess the headline of the thread "Why isn't black Friday considered racist?" is what gave people the feeling that the thread was posted for trouble. That along with the sentence "I don't want to open a can of worms" pretty much means that you probably already had an idea that you were going to open a can of worms as you were asking the question.
> 
> How Did 'Black Friday' Get Its Name? : snopes.com
> 
> ...


Did you read the article? Says it was started by police with all the extra people in the streets and not started by retailers going from red to black.


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

LoriF said:


> Others sensitivity is not affecting me, I'll say whatever I want. I am not racist and I don't call people names (other than their given name if I know it). My mind is not programmed to name calling.
> 
> If I have a black dog and want to name it Blackie, I will. I wouldn't though only because it's not very
> original. If someone called their white dog ****** I wouldn't care either. To each their own.
> ...


I have to say I think you would get some pretty odd looks shouting "******" in the U.K. My country has gone barking mad with regards to what you can and can't say.
I think that would slot into the probably not.
And this just creates problems.

We, the UK, have banned kids from playing conkers due to health and safety! You can't take various foods into school, in case someone has an allergy. Something else got banned due to its shape!
It's a bit of a nanny state.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Irish Cob said:


> I have to say I think you would get some pretty odd looks shouting "******" in the U.K. My country has gone barking mad with regards to what you can and can't say.
> I think that would slot into the probably not.
> And this just creates problems.
> 
> ...


Banning foods in schools that can kill someone who has a severe allergy is common sense especially when you've got very young children sharing lunches 'for something to do'
Playing conkers is still seen in schools where supervision is in place - to prevent them using the conkers as weapons. Blame the kids who do that not the system
Its the sue everybody society that we live in that's led to so much more H&S.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Irish Cob said:


> I have to say I think you would get some pretty odd looks shouting "******" in the U.K. My country has gone barking mad with regards to what you can and can't say.
> I think that would slot into the probably not.
> And this just creates problems.
> 
> ...



I don't think the Uk has gone barking mad or we are that sensitive about what can be said . 

As jaydee says food allergies are a potential and real killer. I would rather a form of nanny state as you call it than one which expresses no care or consideration for it's community's safety. 

With regards to colours of things, I like the expression "that is the pot calling the kettle black" but it has nothing to do with racism but ignorance of it's origins means some people think it has.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I'll just leave this here:

How Did 'Black Friday' Get Its Name? : snopes.com

Google things before you get upset about them- not everything you read on the internet is true. 

Personally I don't shop on Black Friday unless it's online! I don't like crowds and there is no bargain worth being trampled over. I actually like that some stores are trying to calm the issues caused by these sales - it's safer for everyone involved.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Irish Cob said:


> I have to say I think you would get some pretty odd looks shouting "******" in the U.K. My country has gone barking mad with regards to what you can and can't say.
> I think that would slot into the probably not.
> And this just creates problems.
> 
> ...


Yes I did and there are many meanings for Black Friday and the retail bottom lines are one of them and the reason that I was told most of my life. Selling slaves has nothing to do with it. Which is why I don't consider Black Friday racist.


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

@jaydee, I do wonder where allergies have come from. It could be the artificial ingredients used today?
Not to give my age away  allergies were pretty much unheard of when I was at school. Packed lunches didn't need checking and you didn't need to label everything on products like today in case.
I have a longterm health problem so I am not unaware of lifethreatening situations.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The most common serious food allergies relate to nuts, peanuts and shellfish and they aren't something you'd usually associate with food additives
Peanut butter is the about biggest concern in schools because its an easy thing for a parent to slap on a piece of bread - we didn't have peanut butter when I was at school as it hadn't made it to the UK at all I don't think back then, certainly not to my area
I do remember plenty of children who had allergies to various things so nothing new. I'm allergic to bee stings and have always suffered badly with 'hayfever' from some pollens


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Irish Cob said:


> @jaydee, I do wonder where allergies have come from. It could be the artificial ingredients used today?
> Not to give my age away  allergies were pretty much unheard of when I was at school. Packed lunches didn't need checking and you didn't need to label everything on products like today in case.
> I have a longterm health problem so I am not unaware of lifethreatening situations.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Completely off topic, but when I was at school pack lunches were rare, everyone had school dinners, so I'm not sure what era you are talking about.

Suggest you start a new thread maybe on alergies?


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> and when people were spending it was a da to sell slaves many moons ago.



Rhett says "Big whup. Who gives a dang, Scarlett?" :icon_rolleyes: Most USA citizens descend from immigrants who didn't even arrive in America until late 19th and early 20th Century, and slavery had been abolished before that.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

What is sad is that it would take nearly the end of the year for businesses to make enough money ("black") to be NOT operating at a loss ("red.").

It's fast disappearing because online has had such a big impact. As the office manager of our 3 person law office, I can tell you that many office supplies were on the same sale price all of Thanksgiving week. My DD's just bought a house together and were planning on hitting the 3 hour window for a washer and dryer, and a large tv, but they found them online for slightly more than the in store sale price, so they bought them that way. UPS and the local vendor delivered both, unscathed, in about 4 days.
My two DD"s and I like to hit the few stores that are locally open all night Black Friday, and shop at about 4AM, which is a lull between the early birds and the other shoppers, so no lines.
If you have company, and do NOT impulse buy unless you have the funds and the vehicle and you really know that it's a bargain, you can have some fun, what with dropping someone off at one store, another person off at another, and the third person buys fast food breakfast for everybody. We can also stop at our office to dump presents so the car doesn't attract thieves.
I heard of some people who impulse bought a 55" flatscreen, and then busted it trying to pack it in their too small car. Target let them return it for the money, but there were no more on sale for that price.
I also heard about somebody leaving a cart full of oversized purchases with some newspeople doing a story to watch for them, while they rented a van to bring everything home.
I found two very nice winter coats on 1/2 price, one was wool and the other was down filled. Good that I tried them one because the ones that fit are labelled two different sizes.
I'm too cheap to make these mistakes. I did impulse buy on a set of 4 men's dress socks, for $16.00


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I was beginning to think this thread had died..lol


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Irish Cob said:


> I can't comment on thanks giving since we dont have it.
> You can't argue though that slaves were sold the day after thanks giving and I assume it's a coincidence then that black Friday happens, the day after.
> 
> I am only thinking of this thread because we just had our bf and some have commented that's it's "in bad taste"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is so blatantly wrong it stands by itself. To begin with, it wasn't even a national holiday until 1863. And prior to that? Had been celebrated at various times from state to state, not on one day across the nation. 

A little digging would have put paid to this.

Frankly, I am tired of everything being touted as racist. Latest is a petition going around trying to force Adele into admitting she is not a good singer and is only successful because of white privilege.

Term wasn't used until 1950s in print, and does refer to being in the black, or making a profit for the year. Doesn't have anything to do with slavery, selling slaves or having slaves. Period.

Unless you also subscribe to the belief that the New Testament was written solely to justify slavery in the American South. As well as there was not any law enforcement period until there were slave patrollers in the American South. 

Another one of the many lies spread to cause hatred against whites. And it is a lie.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> maybe you should google before you speak. I did as it sounded plausible and there is plenty of info on selling slaves on Black Friday the day after Thanksgiving. The term Black Friday was coined many years after slavery was abolished.


And maybe you should Google further yourself. Most of this garbage, if not all, is coming from "poor black me" writers who want to find reasons to hate whites or blame us for everything wrong in their lives.

Even Snopes says this is not true.

Again, this was not celebrated on any one day, until Lincoln set it as the 4th Thursday in November, in 1863.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

oh please I keep getting surprised to see this one keep popping back up:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

All Fridays matter.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Well this one isn't even as good as the one being told about the monkey wrench...THAT one takes the cake.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

anndankev said:


> All Fridays matter.


Omg, this^^^^^ is pure genius!! You most certainly have me laughing!!

Thanks ^5
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

